# Piranha Cannibalism



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2013)

So, a while back I purchased 7 juvenile pygocentrus.

They're in a 150 gallon tank.

Everything was going well, until over the last three days, both the second largest and smallest piranha have become midnight snacks for their brethren.

The first time it happened, I witnessed it mid event. This morning I woke up to find nothing but a chunk of floating flesh left from the second piranha at the bottom of my tank.

From what I've "red" (sorry, bad pun), cannibalism among this species is pretty common, and can happen even when they're well fed for a variety of reasons.

However, I want to know first hand, how common has it been for you guys?

Sincerely,

Jase


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Never happend to me, but i have only kept reds in a 86 gall and only kept 4 individuals. 
They never harmed eachother, just a bit fin-nipping from time to time.

Just keep them well fed. If you feed them once a day, i guess they'll be ok.

Some fish is more aggresive than other tho'.


----------



## RedBellyCasanova (Jul 21, 2012)

So i have had 5 in a 55g tank for about 8 months and no loses yet only fin nips.some fish just get more territorial then others i feed mine every day on pellets and on fri they get shrimps just feed them good is what i think.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes its a common practice for the fish in the wild in giant shoals. however in my years of experience with all sorts of pygos ive luckily never lost one to cannibalism. even when i added to an established shoal of adults i was able to avoid problems using a few well placed practices.

so in short, dont feel bad that it happened. it does, unfortunatly happen...regardless of circumstance even. its not because you did or didnt do something necessairily. but common? it shouldnt be a common event, more like something that CAN happen and DOES happen...but not the norm.

make sure the stress is down, the tank is well set up and the diet is good. after that...its in gods hands really.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Central said:


> yes its a common practice for the fish in the wild in giant shoals. however in my years of experience with all sorts of pygos ive luckily never lost one to cannibalism. even when i added to an established shoal of adults i was able to avoid problems using a few well placed practices.
> 
> so in short, dont feel bad that it happened. it does, unfortunatly happen...regardless of circumstance even. its not because you did or didnt do something necessairily. but common? it shouldnt be a common event, more like something that CAN happen and DOES happen...but not the norm.
> 
> make sure the stress is down, the tank is well set up and the diet is good. after that...its in gods hands really.


Thanks.

I changed up their diet a bit, and started keeping a closer eye on things.

Haven't had any issues since.


----------

